# Our Oldest Bichon May Have Bladder Cancer



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

My wife drove Lilly, our oldest Bichon up to a specialist for her semi-annual IBS checkup this morning and while there they discovered that she has also a nodule in her bladder that may be cancerous. More testing is being done to determine how serious the situation is. Lilly is an exceptionally precious dog. Lilly is not quite 11 years old yet.

Please keep your fingers crossed for us.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 16, 2021)

I know nothing about bladder cancer in dogs, but with any luck, if Lilly, does indeed have it, I'm hoping they can successfully operate.

She's far too young to depart this world yet.

Will have my fingers crossed.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2021)

So sorry to hear that @Pecos ... I  hope it isn't cancer.  Prayers sent  for  Lilly.


----------



## Remy (Jun 16, 2021)

I'm so sorry. It sounds like you take exceptional care of your pets. I hope all works out for more years ahead.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 16, 2021)

Fingers crossed and wishing Lilly well...


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2021)

for Lilly .. here's hoping for good results. Give her a big hug from me


----------



## Pecos (Jun 16, 2021)

Pinky said:


> for Lilly .. here's hoping for good results. Give her a big hug from me


I will do this. She is a most affectionate lover dog and is generous with her doggie kisses.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 16, 2021)

for Lilly.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 16, 2021)

Prayer sent, @Pecos


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 16, 2021)

Pecos, heartfelt prayers for your sweet Lilly


----------



## Jules (Jun 16, 2021)

Sending good thoughts for Lilly & her people.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)

I just saw this, I'm sorry it may be cancerous.  Do you have an update on Lilly yet?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2021)

yeah, what's the latest...?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2021)

Prayers for Lily! Hoping for the best.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I just saw this, I'm sorry it may be cancerous.  Do you have an update on Lilly yet?


Thanks for asking my friends. @Ruthanne @SmoothSeas @Keesha 

Nothing yet, we are waiting for the test results and hope to know by Monday afternoon. I gather that the tests are pretty specific since our home town Vet does not have the ability to conduct them here. The two test have to be done on special equipment that is located in an animal hospital about 70 miles away.

Needless to say, we are on pins and needles around here right now. We have already decided that we will not put a dog who is nearly 13 years old through chemo, so we are praying that it is something else. or that it can be treated in a milder way.

Of all the dogs that I have ever owned, Lilly is probably the sweetest of them all.

Keep her in your prayers please.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 19, 2021)

will do - sending cyber doggie treats...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2021)

sending healing energy to Lilly on maximum volume


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)

Many many healing Vibes sent out to Lily and some prayers too


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Prayers for Lilly


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 19, 2021)

So sorry to read this. My thoughts are with you. Waiting is so hard and I know Lily is just like a family member.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2021)

fingers crossed for dear Lily and you,  Pecos.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 23, 2021)

We just got the news that our Lilly does have cancer. My wife is taking her to a specialist to find out if it has spread beyond the bladder and how we can best deal with it. We need to know how much longer she will live and how we can give her a graceful end if it comes to that. Lilly is almost 13 and has been a lovely wonderful dog.

My wife and I are in a bad place right now, so send us some prayers and good karma.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

(((Positive thoughts and good karma coming your way, Pecos))).


----------



## Pecos (Jun 23, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> (((Positive thoughts and good karma coming your way, Pecos))).


Thanks Aunt Marg, I appreciate that.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 23, 2021)

Absolutely prayers and good thoughts coming your way Pacos. I hurt for you because we lost our dog a few years ago to cancer.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 23, 2021)

Pappy said:


> Absolutely prayers and good thoughts coming your way Pacos. I hurt for you because we lost our dog a few years ago to cancer.


Thank You Pappy.


----------



## Tom 86 (Jun 23, 2021)

Sending prayers for Lilly. Every dog is family.


----------



## Granny B. (Jun 23, 2021)

So sorry to hear about Lilly. My best thoughts and wishes are with you, your wife, and Lilly.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 23, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> Sending prayers for Lilly. Every dog is family.



^^^Absolutely.  Lilly knows she's loved; there's comfort in that...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

Oh Pecos..I'm so sorry, this is the first I've seen this thread... Poor Lily..poor you and Mrs pecos..

I was just celebrating today as well, because our 12 year old labradoodle has just had his biopsy results returned,  with an all clear... altho' he's still very poorly but he'll get better with luck..

I'm so, so sorry about the gorgeous Lily... life isn't fair with animals as pets ...


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2021)

To Pecos and wife, I'm very sorry and realize how painful this must be for you.  I am glad to know Lily seems pretty good so far now.  I know that your wife and you will find the answers you are looking for for dealing with this stage of Lily's life.Take good care.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*I'm thinking of your sweet Lily, and am wishing her well. *


----------



## Kaila (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm thinking of the 3 of you, @Pecos  !


----------



## Jules (Jun 23, 2021)

Thinking about all of you.  Sending good karma and know that you will do everything to make sweet Lilly comfortable.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry for this terrible news.
Love and prayer sent for you all!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2021)

Pecos, I am so sorry to hear this, love, prayers, and healing energy sent to you all.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2021)

Much love to Lilly, and you & Mrs. Pecos. Think of all the years this precious girl gave you all her love. We think of, and talk about our dogs every day .. as if they were still here with us - and, I believe they are, in spirit. Sending warm hugs and love to the 3 of you.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear about this bad news. 
My thoughts are with you, your wife and Lily. I know firsthand how stressful it is. 
I hope the specialist will be able to tell you more about her condition and what you can do to make her comfortable.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2021)

Pecos said:


> We just got the news that our Lilly does have cancer. My wife is taking her to a specialist to find out if it has spread beyond the bladder and how we can best deal with it. We need to know how much longer she will live and how we can give her a graceful end if it comes to that. Lilly is almost 13 and has been a lovely wonderful dog.
> 
> My wife and I are in a bad place right now, so send us some prayers and good karma.


I'm so sorry to hear about your Lilly.  I know how you and your wife are feeling during this trying time.  My heart goes out to you Pecos, and your family.  Hugs and warm healing thoughts for all of you, extra love and hugs for dear Lilly.


----------



## Llynn (Jun 23, 2021)

Sorry to read this Pecos. As I have said before, I have a soft spot for that breed of dog.  Hope all works out well.


----------

